# Frage zu SAS



## Chris2610 (13. November 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade dabei, die Programmiersprache SAS zu lernen.

Zu Übungszwecken möchte ich gerne eine Datei einlesen, die so aufgebaut ist:

Name	Vorschlag1	Vorschlag2	Vorschlag3
Name1	k. A.	k. A.	k. A.
Name2	Ja	Ja	Ja
Name3	Nein	Ja	Ja
Name4	Ja	Ja	Ja
Name5	Ja	Nein	Nein
Name6	k. A.	k. A.	k. A.
Name7	k. A.	k. A.	k. A.
Name8	k. A.	k. A.	k. A.
Name9	Nein	Nein	Nein
Name10	k. A.	k. A.	k. A.
Name11	Nein	Ja	Ja
Name12	k. A.	k. A.	k. A.
Name13	Nein	Nein	Nein
Name14	k. A.	k. A.	k. A.
Name15	Nein	Ja	Ja
Name16	k. A.	k. A.	k. A.
Name17	k. A.	k. A.	k. A.
Name18	k. A.	k. A.	k. A.
Name19	k. A.	k. A.	k. A.
Name20	Nein	Nein	Nein
Name21	Ja	Ja	Ja
Name22	Nein	Nein	Nein

Nun würde ich gerne eine Auswertung machen:
Und zwar möchte ich gerne zum Vorschlag 1 die Anzahl der "Jas", "Neins" und "K. A.s" haben. Für die Vorschläe 2 und 3 genau so.

Dazu müsste ich ja die Proc Summary verwenden, aber was soll das drin stehen? Ich bekomme es absolut nicht hin :-/

Proc SUmmary data=work.Eingabe;
	class Vorschlag1 Vorschlag2 Vorschlag3;

	output out=work.Auswertung;
RUN;


----------

